# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Ποιες εταιρείες υπέβαλαν αίτηση για δίκτυα Wi-Max

## dti

*Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική*

Έληξε σήμερα, Παρασκευή 21 Ιουλίου 2006, η προθεσμία κατάθεσης στην Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ των φακέλων αιτήσεων συμμετοχής στη Δημοπρασία για την χορήγηση Δικαιώματος Xρήσης Ραδιοσυχνοτήτων Σταθερής Ασύρματης Πρόσβασης στην ζώνη των 3,5 GHz (δυνατότητα ανάπτυξης δικτύου τεχνολογίας Wi - Max).

Οι εταιρείες που υπέβαλαν φακέλους αιτήσεων είναι οι ακόλουθες:

TELLAS,

VODAFONE,

HELLAS ON LINE,

FORTHNET,

ΔΙΕΘΝΗΣ ΑΕΡΟΛΙΜΕΝΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ Α.Ε «ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ»,

COSMOLINE,

CLEARWIRE EUROPE S.ά.R.L.

Σημειώνεται ότι τη Δευτέρα 24 Ιουλίου 2006, θα ανακοινωθούν από την ΕΕΤΤ, κατόπιν εξέτασης των φακέλων αιτήσεων συμμετοχής, οι προκριθείσες εταιρείες στην επόμενη φάση της Δημοπρασίας.

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η άδεια θα έχει διάρκεια 10 έτη και θα παρέχει το δικαίωμα ανάπτυξης δικτύου ΣΑΠ και παροχής υπηρεσιών Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών, συμπεριλαμβανομένων υπηρεσιών που παρέχονται σε συνδρομητές που κινούνται εντός της ελληνικής Επικράτειας, λαμβάνουν όμως την υπηρεσία σε σταθερά σημεία (νομαδικές υπηρεσίες). Οι συγκεκριμένες ραδιοσυχνότητες θα χρησιμοποιηθούν αποκλειστικά για τη δημιουργία της υποδομής Σταθερής Ασύρματης Πρόσβασης.

Ο Ανάδοχος είναι υποχρεωμένος να αναπτύξει την αναγκαία υποδομή για την παροχή ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών τουλάχιστον στο 20% του πληθυσμού σε επτά γεωγραφικές ζώνες της χώρας εντός τεσσάρων ετών από τη χορήγηση του δικαιώματος.

Σύμφωνα με δήλωση του Προέδρου της ΕΕΤΤ, Καθηγητή κ. Νικήτα Αλεξανδρίδη, «ο σημαντικός αριθμός των εταιρειών που δήλωσαν συμμετοχή στη Δημοπρασία καταδεικνύει το ενδιαφέρον της αγοράς για την ανάπτυξη των ασύρματων ευρυζωνικών δικτύων και την διάδοση των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών στη χώρα μας».

----------


## mojiro

http://www.theta.gr/ <---- ?

----------


## ngia

Την πήρε η COSMOTELCO για 20.475.000 ευρώ!!! (Για 14+14MHz στα 3.5GHz)
http://www.eett.gr/opencms/sites/EETT/N ... -6-06.html

----------


## gadgetakias

Να σημειωθεί ότι οι εταιρίες του εξωτερικού αποσύρθηκαν από την δημοπρασία στα 8-9 εκατομμύρια ευρώ όπου είχαν τοποθετήσει την αξία της άδειας.
Η τιμή των 20 εκ. (υπερδιπλάσσια της αξίας της) θεωρείται εντελώς εξωπραγματική...

----------


## wiresounds

> Να σημειωθεί ότι οι εταιρίες του εξωτερικού αποσύρθηκαν από την δημοπρασία στα 8-9 εκατομμύρια ευρώ όπου είχαν τοποθετήσει την αξία της άδειας.
> Η τιμή των 20 εκ. (υπερδιπλάσσια της αξίας της) θεωρείται εντελώς εξωπραγματική...


Και ποιός θα πληρώσει τα μαμισιάτικα ;  ::

----------


## mbjp

ποιος επιχειρηματιας εχει την Cosmotelco;

----------


## koki

η demco μεταξύ άλλων, νομίζω.

----------


## Vigor

Πηγή: ΕΕΤΤ



> *Αποτελέσματα της Δημοπρασίας για τη Χορήγηση Δικαιώματος Χρήσης Ραδιοσυχνοτήτων Σταθερής Ασύρματης Πρόσβασης*
> 
> Με την κατακύρωση στην εταιρεία *COSMOTELCO* του Δικαιώματος Χρήσης ραδιοσυχνοτήτων (*3459-3473 ΜΗz και 3559-3573 MHz*) Σταθερής Ασύρματης Πρόσβασης στη ζώνη των 3,5 GHz, (δυνατότητα ανάπτυξης δικτύου τεχνολογίας Wi MΑΧ), ολοκληρώθηκε σήμερα με ιδιαίτερη επιτυχία η διαδικασία της Δημοπρασίας που διεξήγαγε η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ).
> 
> Το Εκπλειστηρίασμα που αντιστοιχεί στο Δικαίωμα Χρήσης ανήλθε στα *20.475.000 ευρώ* ενώ η τιμή εκκίνησης της διαδικασίας χορήγησης του Δικαιώματος είχε ορισθεί στα 1.650.000 ευρώ.
> 
> Στη Δημοπρασία που έληξε ύστερα από τη διεξαγωγή 18 γύρων προσφορών, συμμετείχαν επίσης, οι εταιρείες *TELLAS, VODAFONE, HELLAS ON LINE, FORTHNET, ΔΙΕΘΝΗΣ ΑΕΡΟΛΙΜΕΝΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ Α.Ε «ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ» και CLEARWIRE EUROPE S.ά.R.L.*
> 
> Σύμφωνα με δήλωση του Πρόεδρου της ΕΕΤΤ, Καθηγητή κ. Νικήτα Αλεξανδρίδη «Η ανάδειξη του Αναδόχου για την ανάπτυξη των ασύρματων δικτύων Wi MΑΧ αποτελεί μία σημαντική εξέλιξη, η οποία θα συμβάλει καθοριστικά στη διάδοση των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσίων στη χώρα μας, παρέχοντας στους χρήστες τη δυνατότητα εύκολης και γρήγορης ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις. Στόχος της ΕΕΤΤ είναι να έχουν ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο ακόμα και οι πιο απομακρυσμένες περιοχές της χώρας, έτσι ώστε όλοι οι πολίτες να απολαμβάνουν τα οφέλη από τις ψηφιακές υπηρεσίες. Η επίτευξη τόσο υψηλού εκπλειστηριάσματος (12πλάσιου από την τιμή εκκίνησης) σηματοδοτεί την εμπιστοσύνη που δείχνουν οι εταιρείες στην προώθηση της ανάπτυξης και εκμετάλλευσης νέων τεχνολογιών στο χώρο των Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών καθώς και στο ρυθμιστικό περιβάλλον που ευνοεί την προαγωγή του.»
> ...

----------


## acoul

> Πηγή: ΕΕΤΤ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το Εκπλειστηρίασμα που αντιστοιχεί στο Δικαίωμα Χρήσης ανήλθε στα *20.475.000 ευρώ* ενώ η τιμή εκκίνησης της διαδικασίας χορήγησης του Δικαιώματος είχε ορισθεί στα 1.650.000 ευρώ.


Παναγιά μου !!! Να πως βγαίνουν τα καλά λεφτά ... πουλάς ... "αέρα" !!! Σε "καλή" μεριά ευχόμαστε, ξέρει κανείς που θα πάει αυτό το αξιοσέβαστο ποσό; Αναρωτιέμαι ποιός αισθάνεται τόσο σίγουρος για την Ελληνική αγορά ώστε να αποσβέσει μια τέτοια επένδυση. Η μικρή μεσαία επιχείρηση είναι ζήτημα χρόνου να εκλείψει οριστικά από το Ελληνικό τοπίο και μετά αναρωτιέμαι το άρμεγμα μεταξύ ποιόν θα γίνεται; Ίσως αρχίσουμε να πουλάμε ότι εθνικό αγαθό βρίσκουμε μπροστά μας ...

----------


## gadgetakias

Την άδεια την αγόρασε ο Κοντομηνάς (βλέμε Cosmoline & Σια..). Θυμηθείτε ότι συνολικά δόθηκαν 3 άδειες. Οι δύο πρώτες απευθείας, στον ΟΤΕ-Otenet και στην ΕΡΤ.

----------


## lambrosk

Για να δούμε θα έχει καλύτερο μέλλον εκεί ο Κοντομηνάς?
απο τον Alpha?
μάλλον πάει για Pay TV ή το Pay per View πως το λένε της συνδρομητικής μέσω IP, κλπ...  ::

----------


## socrates

> Ο Ανάδοχος είναι υποχρεωμένος να αναπτύξει την αναγκαία υποδομή για την παροχή ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών τουλάχιστον στο 20% του πληθυσμού σε επτά γεωγραφικές ζώνες της χώρας εντός τεσσάρων ετών από τη χορήγηση του δικαιώματος.


Για να δούμε....  ::

----------


## RF

Μην πάει σαν το ALPHA Digital στον πάτο  ::

----------

